
Show HN: Pinterest for 3D Printing - kenjinp
https://thre3d.com/#browse_prints
======
not_paul_graham
Just FYI for others, you need to scroll __UP__ for more details about the
company. I initially thought that this was just a pinterest clone for 3D
objects, but there is more to their business model.

To the OP:

> Looks like a well put together website. Kudos!

> I feel it is a bit limiting to call it "Pinterest for 3D printing." perhaps
> Etsy+ Yelp for 3D printing might be a better description despite the fact
> that you all aren't really carrying inventory.

> I love that there are multiple options with regard to materials / printers /
> consulting companies / etc. and most other complementary services that might
> be relevant to your users. Also love the option for reviews.

Looks really good!

~~~
eric_khun
Thank you for your feedbacks! We really appreciate.

------
unwind
Nice! Always inspiring to see what people who are in possession of those
magical-sounding devices use them for. Oh, if I only had a garage ... :)

It was a bit strange that in the gallery all the text associated with each
"tile" was about the creator and the hardware, with no mention of _what it is
I 'm looking at_.

------
bhouston
Nice. You should add [http://Clara.io](http://Clara.io) to the list of 3D
design software available for STLs. :)

~~~
kenjinp
Good catch! I'll ask them to sign up so they can post a listing :D

edit: YOU should sign up and post! Haha

------
ecesena
semi-OT: +1 for the domain name, thought it may be a bit hard to remember

~~~
eric_khun
Yes. We had a long debate about the domain name. What's your thoughts? Do you
think we should buy one easier to remember?

~~~
ecesena
I can't teach: theneeds is for sure hard as well, you never know if it's one
word or 2 (e.g. searching in the app store), if there's an "s" in the end or
not (maybe for native eng it's easier, not in general).

Yours is cool in a "nerd" sense, but I'm not sure that the "simple man" get it
immediately. As always, it probably hardly depends on who you're targeting...

